# 4 Years Later -- No Thyroid = No Sex Drive



## AnotherSurvivor (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey all.

4 years ago this May, my thyroid was pulled because I had two cystic nodules on my thyroid. One of these nodules was showing signs of becoming malignant and I decided on my own to have my thyroid removed instead of looking over my shoulder for the duration of my life.

In the past week, I experienced my first sexual experience with my girlfriend and I had a problem sustaining an erection for more than 20-30 seconds. I never gave it much thought until I started to do some research. It seems that having my thyroid missing could be causing issues with my sex drive.

I am 24 year old male and MORE than comfortable in my relationship. I can definitely tell you it is not performance anxiety as this has been an issue long before this sexual experience insofar as maintaining an erection.

Also, as I read through these forums and posts like mine, I am noticing some other symptoms popping up. I have crazy mood swings some days, lack of energy (in the gym 5-6 days a week, but I have to take a pre-workout stimulant-heavy drink to get me going). I am perfectly healthy insofar as my body composition.

I am on Levothyroxine (0.125mg) and have been since my surgery. In the past year, I have noticed changes in my mood, energy, etc. I am going in tomorrow for blood work to see where everything is at.

Has anyone else had these kinds of problems? Are my claims valid? What other things should I be looking for?

I will let you guys know the results of my blood work so that we can delve further into this and get this problem nipped in the bud.

Thanks for your time and I look forward to your responses!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome AnotherSurvivor,

Do you have any lab's you can share?

TSH, Free T-4 and Free T-3 are what we need to see to figure out if your issues are related to your thyroid replacement dosage.

You can call your doctors office and request copies of lab work they have run on you. I learned long ago not to trust the "you're thyroid levels are all normal or in range" because when I did the doctor I was seeing was dosing only off TSH which is wrong for someone using thyroid replacement. With your health issues you are most likely not in "your correct range"


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Hypothyroid males sometimes have low testosterone also. My husband has it, and it can cause the symptoms you describe.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AnotherSurvivor said:


> Hey all.
> 
> 4 years ago this May, my thyroid was pulled because I had two cystic nodules on my thyroid. One of these nodules was showing signs of becoming malignant and I decided on my own to have my thyroid removed instead of looking over my shoulder for the duration of my life.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome. When was the last time you had thryoid labs (TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4?) If you are not euthyroid, it could impact the libido.

You might also consider getting Testosterone lab test and Ferritin lab test.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

If you have had thyroid labs recently, I and others would like to see the results and the ranges. We need the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

Try to get a copy of your labs from tomorrow when they come in. I take a self-addressed and stamped envelope w/me and they just love that. I get my copies promptly.


----------

